# Magazines



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

My dad used to get a great German Shepherd magazine back in the day that I of course cannot remember the name. Does anyone order good GSD or working dog related magazines anymore?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmm... I never knew there was a specific gsd magazine. I hope someone posts and lets us know. I would be very interested to see.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

GSD Review from GSDCA And GSD Quarterly from Hoflin


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have stacks and stacks of GSD "working dog" , Schutzhund USA , the Canadian version Shepherd Shorts and representing American show -- German Shepherd Review which has some very good articles and breeder interviews . Some of these magazines go back to the late 70's.

I have offered them many times on this forum. I hate to throw them out -- offered at no charge -- only recovery of shipping expense.


----------

